# Puffer pecking at plants and driftwood



## Puffy (Mar 25, 2014)

I just got a freshwater dwarf puffer 3 days ago and it's still shy so I just drop 3-4 bloodworms in the back of the tank where he swims and a live pond snail in the front daily.I see him pecking at the driftwood and plants quite a lot. Is he hungry or is it normal?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Normal, AND probably hungry


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Seems normal  they are oh so cute and loads of fun! They sure do like the snails and bloodworms! Mine won't eat anything else. They get pond snails about once a week as I was able to get a whole bunch and keep them in a separate little tank. I have 4 puffers


----------

